# Suggestions on discount parts for Q7?



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

I am going to need to buy the AMI stereo cable for my Q7 as the AMI only comes with the iPod cable. Any suggestions on where to get the cable for less than MSRP($54)?


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Suggestions on discount parts for Q7? (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_I am going to need to buy the AMI stereo cable for my Q7 as the AMI only comes with the iPod cable. Any suggestions on where to get the cable for less than MSRP($54)?

You own a car that is probably $50 000 and you are trying to save some money on a part that is $54?!??!








People certainly crack me up. How much cheaper would you like the part to be?
Even if you find it online for, lets say, $40, you still will have to pay shipping, unless you hassle the retailer for that as well, which is probably about 6 bucks, so your savings will be a whopping 8 dollars.








Dont be cheap and get the thing from the dealer.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Suggestions on discount parts for Q7? (StoicDude)*

Thanks for nothing - looking for info not a reprimand. If I can save $8-10 bucks why not...


----------

